# Help me choose a boiler!



## AddictiveStew (Mar 12, 2014)

I was hoping to utilize the wealth of knowledge that this great forum has to help me choose a new oil boiler for my home. I am unable to use gas, and my old Fitzgibbons boiler is certainly at the end of its usable life (coal converted to oil). I currently heat with pellets and have the oil as a backup. My installer gave me two options:

1. the MPO-IQ Burnham Boiler (very efficient):
http://www.usboiler.net/product/mpo-iq-oil-fired-high-efficiency-water-boiler.html

or

2. the S series Thermo Dynamics boiler:
http://www.thermodynamicsboiler.com/s_series.htm

The MPO is only $500 more but is much more efficient. With pellets, my oil barely runs so I don't know how much efficiency plays into the decision. My question is more about reliability. Burnham reviews online are nothing short of a bash-fest. Thermo Dynamics I am unable to find reviews for. Thoughts? I'm willing to spend the extra money for more efficiency if someone can convince me that the MPO-IQ isn't going to die in two years with zero manufacturer support.   

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JP11 (Mar 12, 2014)

If you have to replace the boiler anyway, and you're already used to pellets.... why not look into a pellet boiler?

You could go back to the convenience of setting a thermostat.
You would be able to get back floor space your pellet stoves are taking up
You might even qualify for some green tax credits, or similar programs if you install a hopper.
You could maybe even sell your current pellet burners for some cash ( I might lean towards using them for backup heat)

I guess I'm wondering why only these two boilers.  Or if you're using the boiler at all.  Are you heating your DHW with it?

JP


----------



## Karl_northwind (Mar 12, 2014)

Check out Pensotti.  just a cast iron block with a burner in it.  I don't know how close they have representation to you, but they're about as efficient as a cast iron oil boiler can get, and have no technology that any old installer can't manage. 

I know nothing about the new Burnham. or thermo-dynamics but have messed around with the pensotti a little.  

just My .02.

karl


----------



## Karl_northwind (Mar 12, 2014)

JP11 said:


> If you have to replace the boiler anyway, and you're already used to pellets.... why not look into a pellet boiler?
> 
> You could go back to the convenience of setting a thermostat.
> You would be able to get back floor space your pellet stoves are taking up
> ...


 
Also: what he said.

karl


----------



## AddictiveStew (Mar 12, 2014)

JP11 said:


> If you have to replace the boiler anyway, and you're already used to pellets.... why not look into a pellet boiler?
> 
> You could go back to the convenience of setting a thermostat.
> You would be able to get back floor space your pellet stoves are taking up
> ...



Mainly for resale value on the house and as a backup heat source. If I planned on living here forever, I'd definitely look into a pellet boiler! I switched us to an electric water heater last summer. These are the two options my installer gave me. He's a good guy who has helped me out in the past so I'd like to give him my business.


----------



## JP11 (Mar 12, 2014)

So you don't use it for DHW, and you try to minimize usage as much as possible??

You're never going to get back any money in efficiency then.  I'd say go for cheap and shiny.  Most buyers won't 'pay' for a better oil boiler in a house.  They will only care that it was replaced recently, and they won't have to replace soon.

If your boiler guy says it's good enough to install, and HE is the one that's coming nights or weekends to repair it.  Go for cheap.

Just my .02


JP


----------



## AddictiveStew (Mar 12, 2014)

You know, you're right.    Fair enough. $500 buys me two more tons of pellets, right?


----------



## Vizsla (Mar 12, 2014)

Ive never heard of the dynamics. Burn ham has been around for a long time, you can't get much better in an oil boiler. The installer is the most important part of a successful boiler experience. I don't blame you for wanting to stick with your guy, but I'd ONLY use him for the install of any oil burner if he is an EXPERT on oil. There are several excellent oil guys over your way, not sure if they are close enough. I would goto Heatinghelp or Comfortcalc and ask there. Both have oil geniuses. The guy here http://www.hvac-answers.net/hot-water-boiler-system-questions-f3.html is excellent on anything hydronic. Until I knew a lot about the dynamic not sure id try. Especially with Weil , burn ham, Buderus, crown, utica and so on for oil options. Good luck and good research.


----------



## AddictiveStew (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## GENECOP (Mar 13, 2014)

Go with the cheaper , the TD seems fine as a backup......or check out slant fin....or Weil McLain....Most OFB are pretty efficient today minimal differences at the end of the year....


----------



## peakbagger (Mar 13, 2014)

A system 2000 cold start boiler is a nice option, super efficient when running and when you dont need heat its doesnt need to stay warm. They only sell through trained dealers so finding a dealer may be a hassle. Once installed they use a standard burner so any tech can do the normal service. Pellet boilers are great but unless your state has a subsidy, the boiler and associated pellet storage to make it automatic like an oil boiler is 15K plus. Plus you need to have someone who delivers bulk pellets in the area. Lot to be said to buy a less expensive oil boiler and a mini split for heating over 20 degrees F, they will run lower but the efficiency drops. With the Mini split you also end up with a nice AC unit that is a lot more efficient and quieter than a window unit.


----------

